

How to Improve Database Performance Without Changing Code - SQLRockstar
http://thomaslarock.com/2012/01/how-to-improve-database-performance-without-changing-code/

======
longlistener
Change your Windows power settings? Are you freaking kidding me?

Maybe they should have put included "Make sure the janitor doesn't turn off
the desktop", "Getting slow? Reboot!" or "Ignore those snobby tech guys saying
MS-Access isn't a real database".

Maybe the article should have been titled "Database helpz your salez LOZL"

------
ListMistress
Seems to me some of those solutions are worse (more expensive) than just
fixing poorly performing queries.

~~~
SQLRockstar
Absolutely, but there are also times when you can't touch code. For example:
Sharepoint. Lots of vendors tell you to keep your hands off their code. When
that happens, you may be forced to take action.

